# Things I hate about the DD app! (offers don't count)



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

One of our own, @Rickos69, is suspected of currently being on the DD Drivers Council. Before next month's meeting let's give him some items about the DD app that need to be improved.

I've pretty much done almost all the apps at one time or another. Uber, Lyft, UE, Instacart, PostMates, DD, and GH. While none of the apps are perfect and each one has items that could be better, the main app culprit is DD.

I'll limit mine to 3:

Just F'ing stop already with making drivers complete FOUR f'ing button pushes just to decline an offer! It's one of the most asinine and dangerous requirements there are. I would love for the IT group and upper management to have to drive down the road at 40 mph while trying to find and push 4 buttons without crashing just to decline an offer. I wonder how many drivers over the years have crashed just trying to decline a garbage offer.
Why on God's Earth do we have to get bombarded with separate text messages outside the app??? Do I really need a separate text telling me I have an offer when it is going to set off my app with alarm bells anyway!!! Yeah I've heard a few say they like it but there are also a few people who like S&M whippings!!! Does that mean we ALL need to be whipped???
General bugginess. Seems to have the worst reliability of all the apps. A few years ago it used to crash almost every Friday night during the peak rush! It created chaos and cost you a lot of money spending 40 minutes in the twilight zone(they seem to have fixed that). Still there are enough crazy bugs to be maddening. Last night for example I go online and immediately get an offer. Fine except it wasn't an "offer" it appeared as an order I already accepted, arrived, picked up, and was heading to the customer. WTF!!! Wasted 20 minutes trying to get rid of it, booting and re-booting. I'll probably get a "warning" today about not completing deliveries!
What else does anyone have for Rickos, he really wants to help.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I agree with all three of yours. But #1 times 1000! Besides annoying it is very dangerous. There is no excuse for this especially since they already had 1 button decline for many of us temporarily. I guess that was just a tease. I click on random reasons for decline anyway and encourage others to do the same. It's not like they stop sending me orders that are "too far" when I click on that over and over.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> One of our own, @Rickos69, is suspected of currently being on the DD Drivers Council. Before next month's meeting let's give him some items about the DD app that need to be improved.
> 
> I've pretty much done almost all the apps at one time or another. Uber, Lyft, UE, Instacart, PostMates, DD, and GH. While none of the apps are perfect and each one has items that could be better, the main app culprit is DD.
> 
> ...


Obviously, spending all your time on the Board of Directors, you have no time to Dash and stay up to date.
Lets take your points One at a time.

#1 - At least for me, this has gone away. Click decline once, and its gone. In fact, a couple times when I instinctively hit decline and the order went away, I wanted to undecline it, but it was too late. Before, you could hit back.
(Note:The multi step decline has reappeared once or twice, but immediately went away)

#2 - This has gone away as well. No text messages for me.
(Note:The text messages have reappeared once or twice, but they immediately went away)

#3 - Finally, something we can agree on.
a. For example, the lifetime orders only update after the first delivery of the Dash. Then nothing, until your next dash.
b. The On time rating has not updated on mine from 99% for at least 400-500 deliveries. It is just stuck there.
I called support, and she said that is as high as it goes once you drop from 100%, which BTW was not my fault.
c. Customers do not know that if they all rate you at 4* you will be deactivated. In the normal world, 4*s are good, above average.
d. If you do not deliver in the burbs where you can get around pretty easily, the alloted delivery time is not enough. Especially when delivering to high rise apt buildings, and your apt is at the end of a mile long corridor, of course. Under 3 miles delivery, the time allowed is cutting it close. 3 and above, easy peasy.

However, I must give credit where it is due. If you are at a restaurant waiting to pickup, and the time goes past expected, as many minutes as they are over, are added to the expected delivery time.

I hope my free of charge tutorial has enlightened you master @Seamus


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Obviously, spending all your time on the Board of Directors, you have no time to Dash and stay up to date.
> Lets take your points One at a time.
> 
> #1 - At least for me, this has gone away. Click decline once, and its gone. In fact, a couple times when I instinctively hit decline and the order went away, I wanted to undecline it, but it was too late. Before, you could hit back.
> ...


If I didn't know better I'd swear that DD hired a bunch of mean, nasty, spoiled, petty, vindictive, spiteful, and sadistic 8-year old brats to design their "punishment" system for "cherrypickers" and "multiappers".

It's way out of hand now. I get paused constantly. I got logged out of the app at least 5 times yesterday. Several times they refused to let me pause my Dash. Instead, I got the 10-minute timer. On two occasions they immediately ended my Dash when I tried to hit "Pause".

Often times they end my Dash well before the 35 minute timer expires.

Sometimes they log drivers out of the app while they're in the middle of a delivery.

Before I was my "own boss" I used to delivery pizzas and restaurant food as an employee, and none of this type of harassment took place. The places I worked at let me do my job with minimal supervision.

There needs to be a govt crackdown.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> If I didn't know better I'd swear that DD hired a bunch of mean, nasty, spoiled, petty, vindictive, spiteful, and sadistic 8-year old brats to design their "punishment" system for "cherrypickers" and "multiappers".
> 
> It's way out of hand now. I get paused constantly. I got logged out of the app at least 5 times yesterday. Several times they refused to let me pause my Dash. On two occasions they immediately ended my Dash when I tried to hit "Pause".
> 
> ...


No argument from me on that.
Happens to me all the time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> No argument from me on that.
> Happens to me all the time.


I'm sure the level of harassment is dependent to some extent on the level of driver-saturation in a given market. 

My market must be saturated with drivers.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

4. Stop hiding tips. It’s manipulative to drivers and unfair to customers.
5. Very occasionally I’ll pick up a double order if it seems profitable. Often they will change restaurants just as I arrive at the first pickup location. So one night I had a double order, a pizza shop and a cupcake shop. I was tired as hell and must have looked like a dumbass walking into the pizza shop asking for the cupcake order. Ha!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I'm sure the level of harassment is dependent to some extent on the level of driver-saturation in a given market.
> 
> My market must be saturated with drivers.


How about when you accept an order, and then it disappears.
And as you are heading back to your parking spot, lo and behold, there it is again.
As well as all kinds of combinations of disappearing order offerings before you even get a chance to really see them, let alone accept/reject them, and on and on.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> How about when you accept an order, and then it disappears.
> And as you are heading back to your parking spot, lo and behold, there it is again.
> As well as all kinds of combinations of disappearing order offerings before you even get a chance to really see them, let alone accept/reject them, and on and on.


Try refreshing the app and if necessary the phone when orders disappear. Most of the time they'll reappear.

Last night DD ambushed me with a garbage order while I was making a restroom pit stop. I pulled the phone out of my pocket and lo and behold there was a trash order on my phone that I never accepted.

Because I hate wasting my valuable order unassigns and it was slow, I grudgingly decided to deliver the order only to discover the restaurant didn't even start preparing the food. I then had to waste one of my unassigns and I wasn't pleased about it.

I always make sure I keep a safe cushion above the 80% completion rate threshold and try to avoid using the unassigns frivolously.

Unassigns can be valuable tools to eliminate trash from double orders.

Be VERY careful about tapping RETURN TO DASH because DD occasionally hides trash offers underneath. On two occasions I unwittingly "accepted" orders that DD silently hid underneath that button.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Obviously, spending all your time on the Board of Directors, you have no time to Dash and stay up to date.
> Lets take your points One at a time.
> 
> #1 - At least for me, this has gone away. Click decline once, and its gone. In fact, a couple times when I instinctively hit decline and the order went away, I wanted to undecline it, but it was too late. Before, you could hit back.
> ...


Lucky you! #1 and #2 still exist in my market!!! So are you telling me at the last Drivers Council meeting you had it fixed for yourself only??? When can the rest of us get it?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I had the problem of disappearing orders for a while. But seems to have been corrected. If I went out of the main dash screen then retuned to dash, the order would reappear.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Lucky you! #1 and #2 still exist in my market!!! So are you telling me at the last Drivers Council meeting you had it fixed for yourself only??? When can the rest of us get it?


*MOVE!!!*


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I am in Houston and we still have to give reason why we are declining the order and it is the same in San Antonio.

My major complaint is the pay, and if they just paid like Grubhub does then I would be a full time dasher and drop the other apps, but they do not, so I am stuck using Uber, Dash, Hub, and Favor ( Texas based company ).

Now on pay:

Hub

Dash

Favor

Uber

( That is Houston pay only because Uber pays better in other regions )

Also wish they would get rid of the scheduling…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

If I use “don’t want to go to this store”, stop sending me to this store.

Especially don’t send me the same offer to this store right after I decline it with that reason and count every decline of said same crappy offer to the same crappy store as separate declines.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> If I use “don’t want to go to this store”, stop sending me to this store.
> 
> Especially don’t send me the same offer to this store right after I decline it with that reason and count every decline of said same crappy offer to the same crappy store as separate declines.


They especially enjoy pushing your buttons!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> They especially enjoy pushing your buttons!


As does everyone. 😂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> As does everyone. 😂


This is UP...home of the button pushers. Excluding me of course! I always take great care never to offend anyone, say anything controversial, ridicule, or otherwise make a joke at someone else's expense. Thank goodness some of us are above that!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> This is UP...home of the button pushers. Excluding me of course! I always take great care never to offend anyone, say anything controversial, ridicule, or otherwise make a joke at someone else's expense. Thank goodness some of us are above that!


Me, too. I’m not sarcastic at all. Ever. Nuh-uh!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> This is UP...home of the button pushers. Excluding me of course! I always take great care never to offend anyone, say anything controversial, ridicule, or otherwise make a joke at someone else's expense. Thank goodness some of us are above that!


Don't pay attention people. That's his alter ego coming out every day around this time....


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Don't pay attention people. That's his alter ego coming out every day around this time....


Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Seamus?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Don't pay attention people. That's his alter ego coming out every day around this time....


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

So, I am not sure which of your @Seamus personalities jinxed me, but last night I was back to the 3 click decline system.
At least the text messages are still off.
We'll see tonight. Maybe one of your good profiles will pop up and take the multi clicks away again.
And remember...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> last night I was back to the 3 click decline system.


Same here.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Same here.


I wonder if the outage they had the other night made them do a restore from backup and it brought the multi click with it.
Like I said, at least the text messages are still gone.
The multi click had come back once or twice before prior to disappearing again. We'll see.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

A new issue that started the other day is their vocal instructions such as "leave at door" are coming on at inappropriate times such as when I'm handing the food to the customer. So far there's no way to disable it.

Previously they only came on when I clicked on them. 

The only "fix" I've found is to turn the volume of the phone off, which is hardly a desirable fix.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I was back to the 3 click decline system.


4 step. < Decline> then <Decline> Then <select a reason> then <submit>

Or don't you have to do that?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Click decline once, and its gone.





Rickos69 said:


> I hope my free of charge tutorial has enlightened you master





Rickos69 said:


> *MOVE!!!*





Rickos69 said:


> *MOVE!!!*





Rickos69 said:


> Don't pay attention people. That's his alter ego coming out every day around this time....


*AND NOW WAIT FOR IT..........*


Rickos69 said:


> last night I was back to the 3 click decline system.


That wasn't one of my personalities, that's called *KARMA* and it's a *****


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> So far there's no way to disable it.
> 
> Previously they only came on when I clicked on them.
> 
> The only "fix" I've found is to turn the volume of the phone off, which is hardly a desirable fix.


There actually is a way. I saw it in app when was delivering (I like the reading off, so wasn’t interested).

I think it’s in the navi settings, not the app. Next time look around.

I’ll take a look, too, next time (prolly tomorrow; feeling lazy today).


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> *AND NOW WAIT FOR IT..........*
> 
> That wasn't one of my personalities, that's called *KARMA* and it's a ***


Karma’s a dancing banana?????? 😳


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> 4 step. < Decline> then <Decline> Then <select a reason> then <submit>
> 
> Or don't you have to do that?


When I click on the reason, it goes away.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Karma’s a dancing banana?????? 😳


He couldn't find a b$$$h emoji....


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> He couldn't find a b$$$h emoji....


🐶


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

They got rid of the requirement to give a reason every time I don't accept a ride. That was good. One thing I don't like is how they time you out and stop sending you rides if you cancel a ride. Sometime it can be for up to 20 minutes unless it's really busy.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> When I click on the reason, it goes away.


I have to hit submit. I'm going to try updating my app, maybe I don't have the latest version.

*** I just updated to the latest version so we'll see tonight.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I don't have to click submit for denials just cancellations.

Whenever I click the reasons "I need a bathroom break" or "I have an emergency" the app just keeps on deluging me with crap orders. DoorDash really cares about their drivers!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> This is UP...home of the button pushers. Excluding me of course! I always take great care never to offend anyone, say anything controversial, ridicule, or otherwise make a joke at someone else's expense. Thank goodness some of us are above that!


You are one of a kind I tell ya even if there are billions like you!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

They did away with the reason for declining for a little while but it returned last week. That needs to go away permanently. 

I've also started receiving the "you're not heading to your destination" at the speed of light texts and I really need those to go away. NOW!

Customers texts either come through the app or my regular text app. Please pick one and stick with it.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> 4 step. < Decline> then <Decline> Then <select a reason> then <submit>
> 
> Or don't you have to do that?


For me it's 3 steps. Everything you said, except submit, which is only for reassigning.

TBH, I've got so used to doing it reflexively, that when it disappeared for a few weeks, I was still instinctively tapping three times for the first few days. I just got used to one touch declines, when they brought the reason thing back 🤦‍♂️.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

They need a new decline reason. “This offer is insulting”.

“Eff you” would be great, too, but only if the customer recieves it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Someone wrote they got rid of DD im alerts. I beg of you - PLEASE let me know how!!!

It’s worse than CVS!!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> A new issue that started the other day is their vocal instructions such as "leave at door" are coming on at inappropriate times such as when I'm handing the food to the customer. So far there's no way to disable it.
> 
> Previously they only came on when I clicked on them.
> 
> The only "fix" I've found is to turn the volume of the phone off, which is hardly a desirable fix.


Found it!

When you start dashing, there’s a drop-down menu in the top left corner. That’s where it is. Toggle “read instructions on arrival” on or off.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Found it!
> 
> When you start dashing, there’s a drop-down menu in the top left corner. That’s where it is. Toggle “read instructions on arrival” on or off.
> 
> View attachment 649050


Thanks but my app doesn't have that option, it's an Android. Yours is an iPhone.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Thanks but my app doesn't have that option, it's an Android. Yours is an iPhone.


Mine is Android and I have the option.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Seamus said:


> One of our own, @Rickos69, is suspected of currently being on the DD Drivers Council. Before next month's meeting let's give him some items about the DD app that need to be improved.
> 
> I've pretty much done almost all the apps at one time or another. Uber, Lyft, UE, Instacart, PostMates, DD, and GH. While none of the apps are perfect and each one has items that could be better, the main app culprit is DD.
> 
> ...


I can't agree anymore on number one especially if we are driving. Creates too much distraction for us delivery people especially when on the roads.
Number 2 isn't so bad in my opinion.
As far as number 3 goes, I don't blame the frustration with the bug issues but it seems very subjective. If I constantly get crashes/bugs on the app, no doubt I will be super annoyed.
But I have to say, I do want to respect your own opinion.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Thanks but my app doesn't have that option, it's an Android. Yours is an iPhone.


I have to say that a number of things have behaved differently (better) since I changed phones. Same brand, noname, but from android 9 I went to 11. That may or may not m.atter


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Found it!
> 
> When you start dashing, there’s a drop-down menu in the top left corner. That’s where it is. Toggle “read instructions on arrival” on or off.
> 
> View attachment 649050


It started happening a couple of weeks ago and when it started I checked all the settings on the app (at least I thought I did). I think I disabled the "Read Instructions on arrival" button and it didn't work, but I can't say for sure.

Even if I had it enabled it was not working properly. The instructions are supposed to be read ON arrival, not when I'm at the customer's apartment door or elevator 1 or 2 minutes later.

Anyway it's disabled now so I'll see what happens the next time I dash.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The big one for me is declining pings.

It's not just the multiple steps. It's that each time I decline it takes me into the DD app. I then go back to whatever I was doing, just to sometimes get another ping I don't want, and have to repeat the whole process.

With UE, I get a pop up ping screen with the offer. And only need to tap decline to go back to whatever I was doing.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> The big one for me is declining pings.
> 
> It's not just the multiple steps. It's that each time I decline it takes me into the DD app. I then go back to whatever I was doing, just to sometimes get another ping I don't want, and have to repeat the whole process.
> 
> With UE, I get a pop up ping screen with the offer. And only need to tap decline to go back to whatever I was doing.



This can go on for hours if not all day. Can't even check your email or anything due to the continual onslaught of feces being hurled onto your screen.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Their national app crash day which is every day.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> He couldn't find a b$$$h emoji....


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

New2This said:


> View attachment 650343


That’s not an emoji.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Thought of something else. The very long and incredibly stupid list for decline reasons.

Examples? “Store is closed ”. How would I know without getting there first?!?!

“Food not ready”. Again, how would I know?!?!?

And then you have to select something from that long and extremely stupid list.

The main reason 99.9% is “Pay is low”.

And then everything else can go under “Other”

It’s ridiculous and unneccessary to have that list at all, much less one that long and in small type for one to scroll through while driving.

Just leave “Pay too low” and then “Other”. If you HAVE TO have that. But why have it at all? Not like you make any changes to the orders you send based on our responses.

I know. I whine about this a lot. I just want a “FU, cheapskate!” option.


----------

